# Forum Jump bar?



## Storminator (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that the Slashdot tsunami has receded, can we have our Forum Jump menu again? I miss that thing...

PS


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2009)

Capital idea!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 25, 2009)

You ain't kidding.

Using the back button is quick but doesn't refresh the page.

Using the forum bars at the top takes precious time.


----------



## Storminator (Apr 28, 2009)

Ping?

Yea? Nay? Anything?

PS


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll ask Russ. The boards seem noticeably faster since Morrus removed it, but that might be related to other changes.


----------



## freyar (Apr 28, 2009)

If it comes down to the jump bar vs speed, I'll take speed, even though I do like the jump menu a lot.


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2009)

freyar said:


> If it comes down to the jump bar vs speed, I'll take speed, even though I do like the jump menu a lot.





I'd have to echo that sentiment.


----------



## Elodan (Apr 29, 2009)

Tabbed browsing FTW!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 26, 2009)

Any update on this?  I miss being able to jump forums easily.

Olaf the Stout


----------

